# I love my pets



## Mary P. Bray (1 June 2018)

I'd like to introduce you
red-eared Sem
hamster Alice
chinchilla &#1057;racker
Madagascar cockroaches


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 June 2018)

Are there photos? If so I can't see them.


----------



## Rumtytum (1 June 2018)

Photos! Where are the photos!


----------



## Shady (1 June 2018)

Yes, photo's needed!!!! i really want to see the cockroaches now 
but is anybody else wondering if they might be the food for one of the others?


----------



## Mary P. Bray (3 June 2018)

https://ibb.co/nq37iJ

tell me how to properly attach a photo?


----------



## Mary P. Bray (3 June 2018)

Shady said:



			Yes, photo's needed!!!! i really want to see the cockroaches now 
but is anybody else wondering if they might be the food for one of the others?
		
Click to expand...

 Cockroaches eat only grass and vegetable peelings)))


----------



## Rumtytum (3 June 2018)

Seen the pic - he or she looks HUGE! What's its name? How big is it?


----------



## Shady (3 June 2018)

I just googled them and they grow up to 3 inches and hiss but love being handled!! fascinating 
Why can't they eat iceburg lettuce?


----------



## Mary P. Bray (6 June 2018)

My favorite pets


----------



## Shady (6 June 2018)

Lovely pics Mary 
I had a friend many years ago who kept chinchillas , he had an old  house with deep alcoves in his bedroom either side of a fireplace, he made each one into the most fantastic space for his chinchillas. I used to love visiting him and handling them, such gorgeous little things.


----------



## adamntitch (13 June 2018)

I have hissers as well about 80 mine get veg fruit dry cat food and fish flakes


----------

